# What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-runs?



## Frijid (Jun 15, 2013)

2 of my favorite shows to watch in the 90's was the X-files and unsolved mysteries,with robert stack. God i miss the good ol' days of hearing roberts deep voice. He could make anything sound interesting. i'm convinced he could be talking about different types of grass and dirt and i'd still probably listen to what he said with interest. Not to sure i'd want to see any NEW episodes of the X-files cause they would probably butcher them, so i'd settle for re-runs. it's kinda like Hawaii 5-0, i LOVED the orginal series with jack lord, but HATE with a passion the new one. same with the twilight zone, loved the old black and white episodes, hated the ones in the 80's. 

I also miss the show called MXC, though many may have not heard of it. 



Your turn!


----------



## shado (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Norm (Jun 15, 2013)

*The Outer Limits*



*The Twilight Zone. *


----------



## Frijid (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, i liked the outer limits show. i have a few episodes of them on vhs. Never seen the first show posted, but it looks decent!


----------



## JCD (Jun 15, 2013)

_The Wire_ and _The West Wing_


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 15, 2013)

You seriously need to look into Hulu and Netflix, there's several hundred long-since cancelled TV series that you can watch, any episode from any season, any time, eight bucks a month. Thanks to Hulu, I have now seen every single episode of _X-Files_ that ever aired, and definitely agree that they should continue filming new episodes in perpetuity (so long as Duchovny and Anderson are at the helm.) Netflix is the only place to see the fourth season of _Arrested Development_ (another one that could go many more seasons), it was released only there and never aired on actual television, where it was cancelled after season three.

Edit: Here's a fine demonstration of the power of Hulu, *The Outer Limits* is *FREE* on Hulu, if you're reading this, you have everything you need to start watching right now. All 49 episodes of the 1963 series are here, all 152 episodes of the 1995 series are here. Enjoy!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 15, 2013)

*What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*

Stargate Universe.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*

Firefly.


----------



## harro (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*

The original Hawaii 5-0 with Jack Lord. Was'nt much Steve couldnt solve, although if he'd had a mobile phone, the show would've only been about 3 minutes long. Great intro and closing theme but...


----------



## Ishango (Jun 16, 2013)

A bit more recently, Terra Nova. It had some real potential and the technology used was better than is used in many other TV series. I really liked where they were heading.


----------



## buds224 (Jun 16, 2013)

24.

My all time favorite. Wishing season 9 would become a reality.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 16, 2013)

Jericho, Harper's Island, and Weeds.


----------



## persco (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Firefly.



+ 1000


----------



## JacobJones (Jun 16, 2013)

Interesting that there are so many sci-fi fans here. I also was going to say Stargate Universe and Terra Nova, but I'd like to add Star Trek: Enterprise to the list. I'd also suggest Star Trek: The Next Generation but it's not gonna be the same now that alll the actors/actresses are wrinkled and balding (with the obvious exception of Patrick Stewart who was already bald yet seems to be immune to wrinkles).


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jun 16, 2013)

Stargate Atlantis
Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## whill44 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Firefly.



+1


----------



## Trevtrain (Jun 16, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> ........Here's a fine demonstration of the power of Hulu, *The Outer Limits* is *FREE* on Hulu, if you're reading this, *you have everything you need to start watching right now.* All 49 episodes of the 1963 series are here, all 152 episodes of the 1995 series are here. Enjoy!



Everything except a US IP address that is! 
Certainly not available to watch here due to licensing. Really can't be stuffed mucking about with proxies.


----------



## Trevtrain (Jun 16, 2013)

Ishango said:


> A bit more recently, Terra Nova. It had some real potential and the technology used was better than is used in many other TV series. I really liked where they were heading.



+1
Felt really disappointed when they didn't continue this. I too felt the show had a lot of potential. Who doesn't love combining time travel with dinasours eh?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 16, 2013)

Stargate Universe was excellent! I was really disappointed when it was cancelled. 

~ Chance


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jun 16, 2013)

JacobJones said:


> I'd also suggest Star Trek: The Next Generation but it's not gonna be the same now that alll the actors/actresses are wrinkled and balding (with the obvious exception of Patrick Stewart who was already bald yet seems to be immune to wrinkles).



Finally meeting Patrick Stewart (for all of 10 seconds) was one of the coolest things, ever. 

My Dad: "Mr. Stewart, thank you for coming into our living rooms." 

And he replied, "Those were good years." 

An amazing actor with a timeless haircut.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 16, 2013)

The Red Green show. I miss those guys. Keep yer stick on the ice!


----------



## EZO (Jun 16, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> The Red Green show. I miss those guys. Keep yer stick on the ice!



+1 *Yes!!*..........Even if we have to duct tape the show back together!


----------



## jaycyu (Jun 16, 2013)

Firefly
Jericho
Journeyman 

Rome
Last Resort
Dead Like Me
Generation Kills


----------



## skyfire (Jun 16, 2013)

i loved firefly, and was really bummed it was canceled after 1 season, it was such a brilliant show with great characters. the movie did give it some closure but the episode adventures was really where the fun was at.

Jericho was pretty good, i ended up buying the graphic novel to finish up the story.


----------



## wedlpine (Jun 17, 2013)

I am a huge M*A*S*H fan and would have loved to see it continue.

Also, In Search Of... with Leonard Nemoy narrating.


----------



## jaycyu (Jun 17, 2013)

skyfire said:


> Jericho was pretty good, i ended up buying the graphic novel to finish up the story.


: O I didn't know that.
I'm getting Season 3 and part of 4 now!


----------



## orbital (Jun 17, 2013)

+


*Robbery Homicide Division* w/ Tom Sizemore


----------



## Steve K (Jun 17, 2013)

Frijid said:


> I also miss the show called MXC, though many may have not heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your turn!




MXC? "Most Extreme Elimination Challenge"? IIRC, this was on Spike, and was a Japanese obstacle course type of contest, but overdubbed in English. A little bit adolescent, but still funny.  I've wondered if the original Japanese version was as funny or not.


----------



## EZO (Jun 17, 2013)

Steve K said:


> MXC? "Most Extreme Elimination Challenge"? IIRC, this was on Spike, and was a Japanese obstacle course type of contest, but overdubbed in English. A little bit adolescent, but still funny.  I've wondered if the original Japanese version was as funny or not.



Along those same lines, I miss the original overdubbed Japanese version of Iron Chef. The voice overs made it hilarious and I too wondered if it was as funny to a Japanese audience as it was to us in English. The new American version of the show is boring.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 17, 2013)

Becker, The Fall Guy and AirWolf!!!


My 8yr old loves watching "ALF" reruns! He went crazy after Santa brought him a small plush Alf this past Christmas!




Barry


----------



## Ishango (Jun 17, 2013)

BarryG said:


> Becker, The Fall Guy and AirWolf!!!
> 
> My 8yr old loves watching "ALF" reruns! He went crazy after Santa brought him a small plush Alf this past Christmas!
> 
> Barry



I was thinking about this topic on my way to work and thought of Airwolf too. Although a modern remake would probably make it worse. Alf was great as well.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 17, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Firefly.





persco said:


> + 1000





whill44 said:


> +1





jaycyu said:


> Firefly [...]





skyfire said:


> i loved firefly [...]


Just sayin' ...


----------



## EZO (Jun 17, 2013)

I've seen all the Firefly episodes and the movie more than once and like many I loved them. I think Joss Whedon's secret recipe for success in all his endeavors has always been his ability to create particularly endearing characters who perfectly populate the scripts he works with. This was perhaps especially true of Firefly.


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Northern Exposure.

I have some of the seasons on DVD, and it can still make me laugh out loud.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 17, 2013)

I forgot one in my earlier post that I'm sure a lot of us enjoyed....
The A-Team!
I love it when a plan comes together!




Barry


----------



## walterr839 (Jun 17, 2013)

Airwolf


----------



## OCD (Jun 17, 2013)

The fall guy and the 6 million dollar man. Maybe even the bionic woman.

+1 on Airwolf.


----------



## EZO (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*

Andy's Gang!

"PLUNK YOUR MAGIC TWANGER, FROGGY!"

"Hiya kids, hiya hiya. Ha ha ha ha ha!"".


----------



## buds224 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*

Digging way back.....

Manimal
Automan

Reruns would be awesome, but with today's technology, I wouldn't mind a remake either.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*

 Television series mentioned above that are available on Hulu: *Firefly, A-Team, Airwolf, Fall Guy, Alf, Twilight Zone, Stargate Universe, Stargate Atlantis, 24, Star Trek: The Next Generation, Star Trek: Enterprise, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, MXC. *



buds224 said:


> Automan



Dude, you are perhaps the only other human soul who even remembers that show existed.. Somebody posted some of the episodes over on YouTube not long ago, and watching it now, it's like the most embarrassingly awful rip-off of Tron and whatever other sci-fi cliches were laying around in the early 80's. But if you were young enough to think _Small Wonder_ was awesome, then it fit right in..


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Jun 18, 2013)

*What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*

Family matters & full house!


----------



## harro (Jun 18, 2013)

jabe1 said:


> Northern Exposure.
> 
> I have some of the seasons on DVD, and it can still make me laugh out loud.



Yes, YES, YES, YES. Such a quirky show, but loved every episode from start to finish, mind you, the very last couple of epps were just plain wierd. What was the on again, off again, pilot chick,s ( sorry, no PC here ) name ???

:tinfoil:


----------



## buds224 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*



StarHalo said:


> Television series mentioned above that are available on Hulu: *Firefly, A-Team, Airwolf, Fall Guy, Alf, Twilight Zone, Stargate Universe, Stargate Atlantis, 24, Star Trek: The Next Generation, Star Trek: Enterprise, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, MXC. *
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are perhaps the only other human soul who even remembers that show existed.. Somebody posted some of the episodes over on YouTube not long ago, and watching it now, it's like the most embarrassingly awful rip-off of Tron and whatever other sci-fi cliches were laying around in the early 80's. But if you were young enough to think _Small Wonder_ was awesome, then it fit right in..



OH SNAP, Small Wonder!!!! I remember that one too!


----------



## BarryG (Jun 18, 2013)

I do remember Manimal, liked it as a kid but only lasted one season. Also enjoyed Misfit's of Science and Wonder Woman. I think Linda Carter was my first crush!




Barry


----------



## Steve K (Jun 18, 2013)

harro said:


> Yes, YES, YES, YES. Such a quirky show, but loved every episode from start to finish, mind you, the very last couple of epps were just plain wierd. What was the on again, off again, pilot chick,s ( sorry, no PC here ) name ???
> 
> :tinfoil:



Janine Turner??


----------



## whill44 (Jun 18, 2013)

I think it was called Mann & Machine. Had Yancy Butler in it.


----------



## skyfire (Jun 18, 2013)

jaycyu said:


> : O I didn't know that.
> I'm getting Season 3 and part of 4 now!



im not very up to date with the jericho. but back when i watched it, IIRC, the show was ended abruptly. im not sure if they continued making more episodes or not.
but i do know because it was canceled they finished up the story in the form of a graphic novel (comic book). thats where i ended my interest in jericho. they could have actually continued with the story after the 1 grahic novel. but i had lost interest and never bothered to check it up.

i think im going to have to check out northern exposure if i can find it. i remember that show when i was young, but it probably bored me, and my short attention span. all i could remember was the short-haired brunette was very pretty. LoL


----------



## adnj (Jun 18, 2013)

Steve K said:


> Janine Turner??



Yes. It was Janine Turner. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## adnj (Jun 18, 2013)

I would lile to see "The Prisoner". Without a doubt, one of the most enigmatic, original and thought provoking shows in television history. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## geepondy (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*

What a huge injustice it was to cancel that show after only one season.




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Firefly.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*

Ally McBeal,, unfortunately, when a few of the characters finally developed into people you could actually care about....the show was cancelled. The bar scenes at the end of the episode was worth suffering through the neuroses. 

Thats the way I saw it,

~ Chance


----------



## EZO (Jun 19, 2013)

A lot of posters to this thread, including me have mentioned shows they enjoyed in their younger days all the way back to their childhoods. In more recent times, the show I was most unhappy to see canceled was HBO's Deadwood. It was said at the time that new historical characters were going to be introduced to the town of Deadwood including a visit from Mark Twain. I was very interested to see what David Milch, the writer, director and executive producer would come up with. I have been a fan of his ever since he developed NYPD Blue. Like NYPD Blue with metro crime procedurals, Deadwood was a game changer in the world of television Westerns (and influenced a number of motion pictures that came after it) in terms of realism, attention to historical detail (which included the use of foul language), lighting, cinematography, acting quality and character development. There has never really been anything quite like it. Re-runs are available on HBO GO which is great but I would have loved to see the series continued and been entertained by its observations of the founding and development of Deadwood, South Dakota.


----------



## fungi131 (Jun 19, 2013)

Arrested Development....Oh wait it is back!! Thanks Netflix:wave:


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 20, 2013)

Frijid said:


> 2 of my favorite shows to watch in the 90's was the X-files and unsolved mysteries,with robert stack. God i miss the good ol' days of hearing roberts deep voice. He could make anything sound interesting. i'm convinced he could be talking about different types of grass and dirt and i'd still probably listen to what he said with interest. Not to sure i'd want to see any NEW episodes of the X-files cause they would probably butcher them, so i'd settle for re-runs. it's kinda like Hawaii 5-0, i LOVED the orginal series with jack lord, but HATE with a passion the new one. same with the twilight zone, loved the old black and white episodes, hated the ones in the 80's.
> 
> I also miss the show called MXC, though many may have not heard of it.
> 
> ...



i hate to admit it, but I'd probably watch any show that talked about grass and dirt even if the host was boring and had an annoying voice. There's two reasons for that: 1. My business is landscaping related, and the soil around here is probably the worst on the planet, so it needs improvement. 2. Even if I had no interest in grass or dirt, it would still be more interesting than 98% of the terrible, fake "reality" shows on these days. 

As far as shows to bring back, I haven't gotten into many series over the past 20+ years, but back in the mid 2000's HBO had created some winners, but then they inexplicably began canceling these shows in mid run even though most had good ratings(???). One was Deadwood, then there was Carnivale, which was unusual but good, and Rome. Big Love was pretty good too. I could've watched another year or two of The Wire, which could be the best 1 or 2 tv series of all time.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 20, 2013)

OCD said:


> The fall guy and the 6 million dollar man. Maybe even the bionic woman.
> 
> +1 on Airwolf.



You must be the manager of the Lee Majors fan club! I was like 5 when 6 Million Dollar Man came out and I loved it back then. My neighbors wouldn't let their son watch it because they thought it was demonic or something, go figure. I watched the Spin off where Steve Austin's girlfriend was given bionics too. Fall Guy was ok but not too memorable IMO. I have always wondered why they don't run 6 Million dollar man reruns somewhere. 

But Airwolf? Seriously? Why not Buck Rogers in the 25th Century?


----------



## OCD (Jun 20, 2013)

HighlanderNorth said:


> You must be the manager of the Lee Majors fan club! I was like 5 when 6 Million Dollar Man came out and I loved it back then. My neighbors wouldn't let their son watch it because they thought it was demonic or something, go figure. I watched the Spin off where Steve Austin's girlfriend was given bionics too. Fall Guy was ok but not too memorable IMO. I have always wondered why they don't run 6 Million dollar man reruns somewhere.
> 
> But Airwolf? Seriously? Why not Buck Rogers in the 25th Century?




I watched my share of Buck Rogers. Erin Gray was easy on the eyes, but Twiki...that dude, er...thing was freaky!

I also enjoyed Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 20, 2013)

Beede beede beede, where's the girls Buck? Twiki loved the ladies. 

~ Chance


----------



## badtziscool (Jun 20, 2013)

It would have to be Married With Children.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 20, 2013)

OCD said:


> I watched my share of Buck Rogers. Erin Gray was easy on the eyes, but Twiki...that dude, er...thing was freaky!
> 
> I also enjoyed Battlestar Galactica.




Yeah, and remember that other robot that Twiki wore like a necklace? It was round and its name was doctor Theopolis I think. It was the brains and Twiki was the transportation. But Erin Gray was hot back in the day.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 20, 2013)

Any of you remember "Unhappily Ever After"? I loved it!!!




Barry


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 21, 2013)

American Guns, Coal, House, and Lie To Me.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 21, 2013)

Firefly
The Finder


----------



## IllumiBex (Jun 21, 2013)

Firefly, no question. I still watch the only season on DVD on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 21, 2013)

nightshade said:


> Firefly
> The Finder



I caught a few Firefly episodes and it was pretty good at times. What about Jericho? That show had a cult following but was cancelled as I recall. 

Maybe an A-Team remake? It would have to be a good remake though. I think something like that would get good viewership, as long as they did it right. They could make a new team that could include an original member or 2, and the rest of the primary cast could be the offspring of the original cast, or something like that. Because George Peppard is dead, and who knows what happened to the guy who played Murdoch. You'd have to include Mr T in some significant role. When they made that recent A Team movie, the BA Baracus character didn't cut it compared with Mr T. But neither did most of the other guys. Mr T was made for that role!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 21, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Firefly.



+


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 21, 2013)

Stephen Colbert announcing guest Joss Whedon: "And my guest Joss Whedon is the creator of Buffy, Firefly, and Dollhouse; the interview will be critically-acclaimed and then get cancelled halfway through."


----------



## Starik1 (Jun 22, 2013)

*What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re-r*

Joss Whedon wouldn't revive Firefly if he could. So much more money in Marvell blockbusters.


----------



## harro (Jun 22, 2013)

Norm, is that show from when places like Gippsland and Goulburn Valley and half a hundred other places used to have those great TV towers ( lightning attracters ) 70-80' high, just to get a snowy picture from Mt. D. I can only just recall the Twilight Zone from then.

:tinfoil:


----------



## moshow9 (Jun 22, 2013)

Outer Space Astronauts. Very short lived, and somewhat dumb, but I loved it.


----------



## Norm (Jun 22, 2013)

harro said:


> Norm, is that show from when places like Gippsland and Goulburn Valley and half a hundred other places used to have those great TV towers ( lightning attracters ) 70-80' high, just to get a snowy picture from Mt. D. I can only just recall the Twilight Zone from then.
> 
> :tinfoil:



I can remember those towers and crappy snowy pictures, transmitter power must have increased over the years, Melbourne TV isn't a problem in west Gippsland, in fact we live right in the middle of the Mt. Dandy and Mt. Tassie transmitters and are set up for both, of course with digital the picture is perfect from both locations.

Norm


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 22, 2013)

From my local comic book store: *X-Files: Season 10*, co-written by *Chris Carter*. Picks up right where the show left off, focusing on Mulder, Scully, and Skinner. If you're ready for the next season of X-Files but don't want to wait for the network contracts and shooting schedule, it's at your local comics place now..


----------



## Swede74 (Jun 22, 2013)

PSI Factor: Chronicles of the Paranormal (1996-2000)
St. Elsewhere (1982-1988)
Nightmare Cafe (1992)

I could make the list much longer :laughing:


----------



## Solid Lifters (Jun 23, 2013)

Gilligan's Island. It hasn't been on TV in North America in over 10 years. 

Firefly was great. 
Black Sheep Squadron
The Munsters
The Tonight Show starring Johnny Carson, too. They had the 'classic' episodes on KDOC a few years ago. It was on for only a few months. 

MASH is still on the air. But, it's on cable only.

*EDIT:* Forgot one. [h=1]Vengeance Unlimited (1998–1999) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0158421/[/h]Anybody remember that one?


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 23, 2013)

*St Elsewhere* is on Hulu, *Gilligan's Island* is on Netflix. 

*Jericho* and *Terra Nova* are also on Netflix.

Now that we can see all these old shows, what would really top off the presentation is period-correct commercials for the full experience; so as you're watching your episode of Moonlighting, you get commercials like Kodak Color Watch with Bill Cosby, Wilford Brimley for Quaker Oats, McDonald's gift certificates, etc..


----------



## Solid Lifters (Jun 23, 2013)

GI on Netflix? I never knew! Thanks for making that known! I have Netflix.

*EDIT:* OK, just checked and it's not available. They could have got rid of it. Like they did with *Soap*. BTW, that's another show I wish was back on the air. That show was so damn funny.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 23, 2013)

Betcha didn't know that a lot of the more famous commercial jingles came from this guy. Here he is performing his "Very Strange Medley" of jingles.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 23, 2013)

Solid Lifters said:


> just checked and it's not available.



Hm, you're right, sorry about that; they advertise it, but it is indeed missing from their service, no idea..


----------



## EZO (Jun 23, 2013)

You can watch full episodes of Gilligan's Island here on TheWB. (at least some of them)

Of course, before there was Gilligan, there was Maynard G. Krebs, the seminal TV role model for the counter culture as played by Bob Denver on The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis which ran from 1959-1963


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 23, 2013)

adnj said:


> I would lile to see "The Prisoner". Without a doubt, one of the most enigmatic, original and thought provoking shows in television history.


If you have a Blu-ray player, get the BD release. They re-mastered from the original 70mm film, and the thing looks brand new (almost full HD quality). Nothing like those horrible A&E DVDs made from poor, degraded prints. They even did a good job of spatializing the mono sound (e.g. opening and closing doors actually show up on the back channels of my surround sound). One of the best blu-rays I ever bought.

The 2009 AMC remake with Jim Caviezel and Ian McKellen was quite disappointing.


----------



## Frijid (Jun 24, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> You seriously need to look into Hulu and Netflix, there's several hundred long-since cancelled TV series that you can watch, any episode from any season, any time, eight bucks a month. Thanks to Hulu, I have now seen every single episode of _X-Files_ that ever aired, and definitely agree that they should continue filming new episodes in perpetuity (so long as Duchovny and Anderson are at the helm.) Netflix is the only place to see the fourth season of _Arrested Development_ (another one that could go many more seasons), it was released only there and never aired on actual television, where it was cancelled after season three.
> 
> Edit: Here's a fine demonstration of the power of Hulu, *The Outer Limits* is *FREE* on Hulu, if you're reading this, you have everything you need to start watching right now. All 49 episodes of the 1963 series are here, all 152 episodes of the 1995 series are here. Enjoy!



I'll try this, thanks!




StarHalo said:


> From my local comic book store: *X-Files: Season 10*, co-written by *Chris Carter*. Picks up right where the show left off, focusing on Mulder, Scully, and Skinner. If you're ready for the next season of X-Files but don't want to wait for the network contracts and shooting schedule, it's at your local comics place now..



I still cant get over the fact that cancer man was mulder's real dad! 

comic book store? last one of those around here went out back in the late 90's. Ah, the joys of being in a very small town. thankfully they make sites like amazon or ebay, if i relied on only what could be bought around here, i'd have nothing! 





anyone remember the old show from the 60's called thunderbirds? i think it was first aired in the uk if i recall correct. it was the show done with those puppets on strings. they used to play it on tv when i'd come home from school and i loved it.


----------



## Frijid (Jun 24, 2013)

Steve K said:


> MXC? "Most Extreme Elimination Challenge"? IIRC, this was on Spike, and was a Japanese obstacle course type of contest, but overdubbed in English. A little bit adolescent, but still funny.  I've wondered if the original Japanese version was as funny or not.



I think the orginal show was called takeshi castle and it was filmed as like a movie like instead of a game show. i read about it somewhere. i know the new show wipeout imitates it, but MXC blows it out of the water. i can't even stand to watch wipeout. true it was adolescent at times with it's sexual humor, but it was funny to watch when you're having a bad day!


----------



## kelmo (Jun 24, 2013)

"Space 1999" 

"Jerico."

"Creature Feature"

"Elvira Mistress of the Dark"

"Mystery Theater 3000"

"Quark"

Dam I getting old!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd like to see Stargate Atlantis and Stargate Universe come back. There are some movies that never made it to D.V.D. that I'd really like to see come back. One of them was Josh and S.A.M. and the other was Alone in the Woods (the comedy, not the horror movie). Josh and S.A.M. was about two brothers that didn't get along. Josh tricks Sam into thinking he's a cyborg that will be sent off to fight a war in Africa if he doesn't escape to Canada. Alone in the Woods is like Home Alone but in the wilderness. Both shows are hilarious.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 25, 2013)

kelmo said:


> "Mystery Theater 3000"



Episode "Agent For H.A.R.M.", over on YouTube..


----------



## EZO (Jun 25, 2013)

You can watch full episodes of many older TV shows and feature films for free (with commercials) on Crackle.com. Crackle is especially nice for viewing on the iPad and other tablets. 

Some examples:

All in the Family 

Thunderbirds

Married With Children

The Shield

Sanford & Son

The Prisoner


----------



## Steve K (Jun 25, 2013)

kelmo said:


> ..snip....
> "Mystery Theater 3000"



for those doing a web search, that's "Mystery Science Theater 3000", or just MST3K.
I loved that show!! ....although I only saw the second generation of it.. 
How is this not being shown on the Sci Fi channel, or Comedy Central, or FX or something?


----------



## kelmo (Jun 25, 2013)

Steve K said:


> for those doing a web search, that's "Mystery Science Theater 3000", or just MST3K.
> I loved that show!! ...



I stand corrected good sir or is it Ready Kilowatt?!

Tom Servo rules!!!


----------



## Stephanie Miller (Jul 3, 2013)

An old show called The Invaders. It was from the late 60's. Had to do with alien invasions.


----------



## houstonironman (Jul 5, 2013)

Mission Impossible (from Peter Graves years)
Man from U.N.C.L.E.
Deadwood (HBO series)


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 5, 2013)

houstonironman said:


> Mission Impossible (from Peter Graves years)
> Man from U.N.C.L.E.
> Deadwood (HBO series)



"Open Channel D"... I thought that pen communicator from U.N.C.L.E. was the coolest thing.


----------



## flashfan (Jul 5, 2013)

Police Story
MacGyver


----------



## mesa232323 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back*

Survivorman


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back*



mesa232323 said:


> Survivorman



Ive wished for this one a few times myself, but then comes the question, where would Les film new episodes that would be new? He's done every continent and climate type at least twice by now..


----------



## recDNA (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you*

I don't want reruns but I wish Fringe were still on the air. Would have loved to watch continuing adventures of Walter in the future. Of course you'd have to get Olivia there too! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: What's a st re-runs?*



houstonironman said:


> Mission Impossible (from Peter Graves years)
> Man from U.N.C.L.E.
> Deadwood (HBO series)



+1 for Deadwood. I don't understand why a show that good ever gets cancelled. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: What's a st re-runs?*

I wish they'd made more episodes of the old Police Squad before Leslie Nielsen passed away. He had a real knack for deadpan comedy.


----------



## taiji (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What's a st re-runs?*

+ Firefly

and Freaks and Geeks


----------



## Frijid (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What's a st re-runs?*

I miss the show ALF


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> ... Buffy the Vampire Slayer



In a similar "vein," *Angel.*

A fantastic series that ended in a way that should have been better. (Hell, I wrote the next episode myself. Including the premise for the next season. Obviously not officially though. Just as a fan. But it definitely takes into account that suicidal ending and resolves it in a non-chessy way.)

Also, the old *Mission: Impossible* series. Though thankfully I'm able to enjoy it in re-runs on the MeTV channel at 2am M-F. Leonard Nimoy was far better as Paris than he ever was as Spock on that _other_ show. (Yeah, I said it.) 

Also, *Shewolf of London.* It ended with the two main characters being accidentally turned into bunnies! 

I knew it was going to get cancelled when the bikers in the biker bar turned out to also be international spies. That was when I knew ...

Turn them back into humans, move them back to London, ditch the B.S. comedy element (reason why the fans abandoned the show in droves), bring back the more serious Gothic Horror that the show started out with, along with the very creative and never-before-seen-never-since-since story lines, and put the actress back into the original werewolf costume instead of that pathetic rented Halloween monstrosity! That was the winning forumla. For some bizarre reason, the idiot producers ditched the supporting cast entirely, moved the two main characters to L.A., and turned into a freaking comedy!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2013)

EZO said:


> I've seen all the Firefly episodes and the movie more than once and like many I loved them. I think Joss Whedon's secret recipe for success in all his endeavors has always been his ability to create particularly endearing characters who perfectly populate the scripts he works with. This was perhaps especially true of Firefly.



Whedon's problem is that he has forgotten how to put in a well-balanced cast of characters. Yeah, Firefly was great. But you're just not going to appeal to a wide audience when all of the main cast members are basically Han Solo. You can only have one. 

It's also why Dollhouse failed too. You've got an entire cast of individuals who fall into one of two categories. Victims who get their personalities erased and are sometimes rented out to high-paying clients as actual mindless sex slaves. Or ... Those who work at the dollhouse, know what's going on, don't do anything to put an end to it, and are basically immoral jerks that the audience couldn't care less about. When the rumors started that Alpha was going to launch an attack on the dollhouse in an upcoming episode, I cheered! Most of the fans probably did. Finally, someone capable of taking down the dollhouse and freeing the "slaves." And then it turned out that Alpha was a psychopath who was infused with multiple personalities all at once. Except for his own, which he deleted forever. Nice ... Give the fans one character that they can actually get behind, and then pull the rug out from under us by making him a deranged lunatic with incredible combat skills who likes to slash the "dolls" (both male and female) across the face multiple times. So basically, just another jerk. Then it turns out that the last character the fans could get behind, the detective, decided to sell out completely to save one of the "dolls." He barely even tried to put a stop to the dollhouse. 

Ironically, Whedon is probably still wondering why Dollhouse got cancelled. Well, when every single character with free will turns out to be an absolute jerk or just easily quits, and then you toss out an episode where you make it blatantly clear that the dolls have no escape whatsoever ... Yeah, no one's going to care about your show. Buffy had a balanced cast, so did Angel. They both had successful runs.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2013)

Just remembered this one. It's from the BBC. Had a successful run, and even an ending. I'd love to see it back on the air. But in this age of political correctness, it's NEVER gonna happen.

*'Allo 'Allo*!

Set in Nazi-occupied France. It stars a womanizing, French, middle-aged cafe owner, with a lazy eye. Turns out, he's the leader of the French Resistance. He has to deal with several Nazi characters who enter his Cafe and who try to run the town. This includes a young, ruthless, Gestapo officer. An aging commander. And a homosexual Lieutenant who constantly has his eye on Renee. (The cafe owner.)

Oh BTW ... Did I mention it's a comedy!


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 13, 2013)

Dharma & Greg.

I Love Lucy.

The **** Van Dyke Show.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 13, 2013)

Cupid, with Jeremy Piven, and Paula Marshall.  Goodness gracious, Paula Marshall. 

~ C.G.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2013)

Just thought of another one ... *The Bionic Woman.*

The episodes in which Jaime Summers had to battle those equally strong but Uber creepy Fem-Bots that scared the Hell out of her. Especially after their faces were knocked off, you saw all the electronics underneath, and they STILL kept right on coming! Often a series will milk a premise for beyond all it is worth. But I would have liked more episodes of Jaime battling the Fem-Bots all on her own. Back before the first Terminator movie came out, we had The Bionic Woman battling Fem-Bots.


----------



## ironhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Corner Gas. A Canadian sitcom.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 3, 2013)

....Why would I want to watch re-runds, *with commercials*, when I can watch the show on DVD *without commercials? 

~ *Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 3, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ....Why would I want to watch re-runds, *with commercials*, when I can watch the show on DVD *without commercials? *



Netflix or Hulu are $8/month, you have access to all seasons, all episodes. Most TV DVDs are ~$20 for one season. 

Not all the online services' shows have commercials, and some are very brief. Of what I've seen, 30 Rock over on Netflix has no commercials, the nightly shows on Hulu (Daily Show/Colbert/Leno/Fallon) have one or two commercials per commercial segment. And they don't add commercials where there weren't any to begin with; Amazon Video (free with subscription to their Prime shipping service) has PBS and Showtime content as-is..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 3, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ....Why would I want to watch re-runds, *with commercials*, when I can watch the show on DVD *without commercials?
> 
> ~ *Chance





StarHalo said:


> Netflix or Hulu are $8/month, you have access to all seasons, all episodes. Most TV DVDs are ~$20 for one season.
> 
> Not all the online services' shows have commercials, and some are very brief. Of what I've seen, 30 Rock over on Netflix has no commercials, the nightly shows on Hulu (Daily Show/Colbert/Leno/Fallon) have one or two commercials per commercial segment. And they don't add commercials where there weren't any to begin with; Amazon Video (free with subscription to their Prime shipping service) has PBS and Showtime content as-is..



Yep, Netflix is what I was referring to......what the heck is a re-runds?!

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 4, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yep, Netflix is what I was referring to......what the heck is a re-runds?!



A quick search online confirms Netflix has no ads or commercials. I'm watching Fallon on Hulu now, the commercial segments are three 30 second clips; I wonder if I'm getting fewer commercials for the entire show than a network viewer is getting during a single commercial break..


----------



## PapaLumen (Aug 4, 2013)

Stormchasers. Apparently it's not coming back. (I heard team Twistex got hit this year, father and son and friend died in OK tornado)


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 6, 2013)

I could say Firefly, I should say Buffy, but I'll go for Supercar, a little remembered precursor to Fireball XL5 and all the 'supermarionation' British TV shows of 40-50 years ago. Mike Mercury, a Yank, used Supercar to battle a bald dude called, I think, Master Spy (who himself was so obviously the model for Mike Meyers' Dr Evil 30 years later).


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 6, 2013)

*"The Night Gallery."*

But only so that it can be done right. The series ended by having become one tired episode after another featuring New Age crap. Also, when the pilot episode turns out to be a collection of the absolute best stories that you will see during a series' entire run ... Oh yeah, that's Hella bad!! Never seen that happen with a TV show before or since.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Aug 20, 2013)

It wasn't that long ago but the History Channel had some excellent documentaries from the BBC especially about the First and Second World Wars and some pretty interesting series like Tale of the Gun and Future Weapons. I haven't seen these aired in some time and it appears they've replaced with series like American Pickers and Shelby the Swamp Guy.


----------



## zoom6zoom (Aug 20, 2013)

Firefly
Dead Like Me
Wonderfalls
Pushing Dasies.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 20, 2013)

zoom6zoom said:


> Dead Like Me



George already revealed herself to her sister. And if you try to search "Ellen Bluth", all you get in the results is Portia Di Rossi - her Arrested Development character is Ellen Bluth.


----------



## Ishango (Aug 21, 2013)

I was thinking about something else also. Although it refers more to a channel than a specific series. 

I would like to see Discovery Channel/ National Geographic to go back to their original roots. When they had interesting documentaries, had a lot of different series. When the documentaries where based on (mostly) science and facts and not like "Finding Bigfoot" or "Mermaids" which were obviously fake or altered. When the car items where limited to Wheeler Dealers and a select few other programs. Nowadays it is mostly "Car & Motorcycle Channel With A Moderate Amount Of Actual Discoveries And Maybe Some Survival Shows". At least that's the Discovery Channel we receive here (don't know about their programming on the other side of the ocean).


----------



## buds224 (Aug 21, 2013)

The Dungeons and Dragons animated series. I don't recall if they ever made it home.


----------



## Steve K (Aug 21, 2013)

P_A_S_1 said:


> It wasn't that long ago but the History Channel had some excellent documentaries from the BBC especially about the First and Second World Wars and some pretty interesting series like Tale of the Gun and Future Weapons. I haven't seen these aired in some time and it appears they've replaced with series like American Pickers and Shelby the Swamp Guy.



The History Channel did have some good series... what was the one with R. Lee Ermey talking about various guns and weapons?? "Locked and Loaded"? I've got a few I saved to DVD. Nowadays it's all reality shows, and they really bore the heck out of me. I liked American Pickers for a while, partly because I met Mike Wolf when he was running a bike shop (he had a lot of cool antique bikes!). 

The Discovery Channel also seems to have adopted the "All reality shows all the time" format. Any idea if Mythbusters is still active? I'm going to hate it when they finally pack it up and move on.


----------



## Steve K (Aug 21, 2013)

Is it too early to wish for the return of Futurama?? There are just a few new episodes left, and then it's gone. Technically, it's already returned from the grave, since Comedy Central brought it back to life after Fox killed it. Is there any chance for a second resurrection?? Or is it just a little too techno-nerdy for the masses?


----------



## zoom6zoom (Aug 21, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> if you try to search "Ellen Bluth", all you get in the results is Portia Di Rossi - her Arrested Development character is Ellen Bluth.


The actress playing George is Ellen Muth, not Bluth.


----------



## EZO (Aug 21, 2013)

Steve K said:


> The History Channel did have some good series... what was the one with R. Lee Ermey talking about various guns and weapons?? "Locked and Loaded"? I've got a few I saved to DVD. Nowadays it's all reality shows, and they really bore the heck out of me. I liked American Pickers for a while, partly because I met Mike Wolf when he was running a bike shop (he had a lot of cool antique bikes!).
> 
> The Discovery Channel also seems to have adopted the "All reality shows all the time" format. Any idea if Mythbusters is still active? I'm going to hate it when they finally pack it up and move on.



Sadly, History Channel gave up on "history" a long time ago except in the vague and abstract sense that custom firearms and marksmanship, old rusty gas station signs, bicycles or items people sell at pawn shops or bring in for restoration are "history". This seems to be part of the "dumbing down" of television we've been hearing about for so long. Some of these shows are indeed entertaining but are hardly history programs.

Mythbusters is currently being aired on the Science Channel but these are older episodes as far as I know. The most recent 2013 episode of Mythbusters was the "Breaking Bad" special that aired August 12th on the Discovery Channel and I believe there are new regular episodes for 2013 currently in the works. (to be aired on Discovery)

Mythbusters is quite popular world-wide and so I imagine it will still be around for awhile. The Wikipedia entry has a lot of interesting info and factoids about the show.


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 21, 2013)

Eureka, ALF.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Aug 21, 2013)

EZO said:


> Sadly, History Channel gave up on "history" a long time ago except in the vague and abstract sense that custom firearms and marksmanship, old rusty gas station signs, bicycles or items people sell at pawn shops or bring in for restoration are "history". This seems to be part of the "dumbing down" of television we've been hearing about for so long. Some of these shows are indeed entertaining but are hardly history programs.




Yes, sadly.


----------



## Steve K (Aug 21, 2013)

EZO said:


> Sadly, History Channel gave up on "history" a long time ago except in the vague and abstract sense that custom firearms and marksmanship, old rusty gas station signs, bicycles or items people sell at pawn shops or bring in for restoration are "history". This seems to be part of the "dumbing down" of television we've been hearing about for so long. Some of these shows are indeed entertaining but are hardly history programs.



I was wondering if Discovery/TLC/History channels were just moving any of their worthwhile programming away from their basic cable channels and into the upper tier, higher dollar premium cable channels. I'm frustrated already with my cable provider raising rates and offering less worthwhile programs. I have no intention of rewarding that behavior by paying extra for the upper tier cable package. And back to the topic of bringing back shows.. Discovery used to have the "Wings" program about different aircraft.. 20 years ago or more? I would love to see that updated and brought back.


----------



## wjv (Aug 21, 2013)

- Vegas - The one with Robert Urich, where he would park his car in his living room!
- Spenser for Hire

- Land of the Giants :nana: If you saw one episode, you basically saw them all! Every week someone from the team got captured by the giants, and every week they had to free the captured person. . .


----------



## Gunnerboy (Aug 22, 2013)

That was a crime to end Season 2 like that, then not renew it. This was my favorite show, followed by 24.





Again, what a shame to end the second season like that with no closure.


----------



## bla2000 (Aug 23, 2013)

Reno 911


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 23, 2013)

Gunnerboy said:


> Again, what a shame to end the second season like that with no closure.



One good thing is that TV executives have learned that they can't get away with "reboots" the way movie executives usually can.

The original *V* was incredibly.

They tried to reboot the original *Dark Shadows* horror-based soap-opera. That one failed miserably too.


----------



## Zigo45 (Aug 23, 2013)

I really wish they would make some new episodes of Deadwood


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Aug 27, 2013)

The Fall Guy for sure.

MacGyver as well.(with Richard Dean Anderson in the role of MacGyver.Just would feel odd having someone else playing MacGyver.)


----------



## markr6 (Aug 27, 2013)

AMD64Blondie said:


> MacGyver as well.(with Richard Dean Anderson in the role of MacGyver.Just would feel odd having someone else playing MacGyver.)



I just came here to post that exact same thing!! I've been watching season 1 on Amazon Prime this past week. Bring it back, but with 1000% less cheesyness! LOL


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 27, 2013)

Mission Impossible,, it was always an enjoyable watch. 

~ Chance


----------



## jcr71 (Aug 31, 2013)

deadwood. why did it end?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 31, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Mission Impossible,, it was always an enjoyable watch.
> 
> ~ Chance



Yeah, that was a great show! Peter Graves and the rest of the original cast really sold the premise.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 31, 2013)

jcr71 said:


> deadwood. why did it end?



Seasons 1 and 2 had awesome individual interactions, but 3 seemed to devolve into escalating conflict between the remaining groups. I'm fuzzy as to why - shows usually do this as a death role, punch up the intensity to keep folks interested, but maybe that's where the history lead.

Sadly have to add Southland to the roster now. Saved from one network just to die at the hands of another. Hardly been a more gritty show.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd bring back Doll House, but change quite a bit. I think the producers went in the wrong direction with the whole Terminator-esque, near future, human disaster story-line. I would have kept it modern but introduced some decent characters whom the audience actually could identify with.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back*

I don't want reruns but would love some new episodes of Torchwood. I'm worried that nobody is taking care of the weevils! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fisk-king (Sep 21, 2013)

Totally forgot about that show. 



Monocrom said:


> *"The Night Gallery."*
> 
> But only so that it can be done right. The series ended by having become one tired episode after another featuring New Age crap. Also, when the pilot episode turns out to be a collection of the absolute best stories that you will see during a series' entire run ... Oh yeah, that's Hella bad!! Never seen that happen with a TV show before or since.


----------



## Larbo (Sep 22, 2013)

This is going back a was but.... I want Max Headroom back.


----------



## HaileStorm (Sep 22, 2013)

Friends and Knight Rider. I really miss KIT. And Hasselhoff's hair haha!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 22, 2013)

Larbo said:


> This is going back a was but.... I want Max Headroom back.



That show was ahead of it's time.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 22, 2013)

Just thought of another one ... *Forever Knight.*

Back when vampires were vampires and they burned to death after being exposed to Sunlight. Yeah, the producers ended up killing off practically everyone except two main characters in separate episodes spaced quite a bit apart. But the series ended with Nick on his knees expecting to be mercy-killed by LaCroix. We never saw him killed off as the very last scene faded to black. Many fans agree that LaCroix could never kill his own "son."

So we bring it back. Keep the two main characters still left, and go on from there. New story-lines, perhaps start off with Nick finding out that VooDoo had an accomplice, a kindred soul, and Nick decides to hunt him down in revenge. That would be awesome! Then just go on from there.


----------



## greatscoot (Sep 22, 2013)

+1 on "Firefly"

"Life" A weird offbeat cop show.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 23, 2013)

After this thread came out, I went through the Firefly episodes again and most of the first two seasons of AirWolf (via Netflix).

My recollection of AW is that it was much better than Knight Rider and I was pleased to find that many of these rather-dated episodes were still pretty decent. Definitely some good air footage for a basic network TV serial.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 23, 2013)

Kestrel said:


> Definitely some good air footage for a basic network TV serial.



That was primetime, award-winning viewing back then, gotta love the action-packed 80's.. I remember preferring Blue Thunder since I was a kid, but I didn't watch it religiously or anything - its a good thing, IMDb says they filmed a whopping 11 episodes..


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 24, 2013)

BTW SH, thanks for posting that Youtube link for the movie, 'The Day After', not long ago.
Netflix hasn't had it online and I had been looking to see it again for quite a while. Just another good 80's retro piece.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 24, 2013)

Kestrel said:


> After this thread came out, I went through the Firefly episodes again and most of the first two seasons of *AirWolf *(via Netflix).
> 
> My recollection of AW is that it was much better than Knight Rider and I was pleased to find that many of these rather-dated episodes were still pretty decent. Definitely some good air footage for a basic network TV serial.



I just hate the way they "ended" the series.


----------



## DrafterDan (Sep 24, 2013)

Farscape.
I liked the characters, even though the writing wasn't as spot-on as it could have been


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 24, 2013)

DrafterDan said:


> Farscape.
> I liked the characters, even though the writing wasn't as spot-on as it could have been



Oh! Loved that show! But the series started to get a bit ridiculous and stall towards the end. It definitely deserves a 2nd chance.


----------



## cruk (Sep 24, 2013)

Jericho!! Just to relive the experience of throwing nuts to the network


----------



## Christoph (Sep 25, 2013)

Survivor the bbc series no ending


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 30, 2013)

Bill Nye the Science Guy.


----------



## Tracker II (Oct 2, 2013)

I would like to see the old "What's My Line" and "I've Got a Secret" shows from the 50's and 60's. I see them once in a great while and they're really entertaining.


----------



## davesc (Oct 16, 2013)

That's an easy one for me...Seinfield!!!! A show about nothing!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 1, 2013)

My Name is Earl.

~ C.G.


----------



## Steve K (Nov 1, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My Name is Earl.
> 
> ~ C.G.



Love the show! I think TBS is showing reruns during the daytime (or was..).


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's a classic:Reading Rainbow.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 3, 2013)

The Screen Savers from the now defunct Tech-TV network.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 3, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> The Screen Savers from the now defunct Tech-TV network.



Was all about that back in the day; strange to think that if it were on now, it would mostly be about cell phones, tablets, and apps..


----------



## EZO (Nov 3, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> The Screen Savers from the now defunct Tech-TV network.



I was sorry to see the demise of Tech-TV. Those kind of cable channels just don't really exist anymore.......Remember "Call for Help" that pre-dated The Screen Savers"?



StarHalo said:


> Was all about that back in the day; strange to think that if it were on now, it would mostly be about cell phones, tablets, and apps..



Leo Laporte is still out there doing his thing and The Screen Savers still sort of exists, albeit in the form of a 30 hour per week netcast called "The Tech Guy" that can be streamed live or downloaded via iTunes or the TWiT website. Leo also does a radio show and has his fingers in a few other technology pies which you can find out about on his web site and blog - Leoville.com. You can watch yesterday's (11/2/13) episode here at Tech Guy Labs.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 3, 2013)

EZO said:


> I "The Tech Guy"



Yeah, I'll listen to the first half-hour or so of the live radio show from time to time; the world at large has sort have become a tech news showcase, it's not really something you have to seek out anymore..


----------



## EZO (Nov 3, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Yeah, I'll listen to the first half-hour or so of the live radio show from time to time; the world at large has sort have become a tech news showcase, it's not really something you have to seek out anymore..



True, but nobody does this stuff quite like Leo. Yesterday, he was explaining why Apple's new 64 bit architecture in the iPad Air is really more marketing hype than technological leap forward. You don't generally get that sort of take on things from the MSM (main stream media).


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 4, 2013)

EZO said:


> True, but nobody does this stuff quite like Leo.



Indeed. He has a disarming honesty about him that's refreshing.


----------



## orbital (Nov 5, 2013)

+

Leo was good, but I watched for Amber..


_______________________________________
Early Kevin Rose stuff was VERY insightful


----------



## Theron (Nov 7, 2013)

Scrubs


----------



## Lebkuecher (Nov 7, 2013)

When I was a kid I used to watch Lost in Space and Land of the Giants. The other day I watched a few episodes of Lost in Space on Hulu and was actually surprised at the quality of the production given when it was filmed.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 24, 2016)

Frijid said:


> 2 of my favorite shows to watch in the 90's was the X-files



The first show mentioned in the first post of the thread - and the first episode of the series return aired tonight! Mulder and Scully are back, whoooo!


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 24, 2016)

Not sure if this has been mentioned .
Really sad that they are cancelling 'Mythbusters'
Yet, horrific shows with the Kardashians live on.
No sense at all.


----------



## saypat (Jan 24, 2016)

Highway Patrol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 25, 2016)

Stargate Universe. Great show!

~ Chance


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 25, 2016)

Foyle's War. Brilliant acting & writing.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 25, 2016)

SCEMan said:


> Foyle's War. Brilliant acting & writing.


Now you've got me interested, I've gotten a recommendation for that show previously. 
You might like 'Danger UXB' as it was a related recommendation - which I can quite certainly vouch for. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 25, 2016)

Cheaters

Blind Date

Fun shows for different reasons. Both stupid, but not as stupid as the Kardashians.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 25, 2016)

RUSH FAN said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned .
> Really sad that they are cancelling 'Mythbusters'
> Yet, horrific shows with the Kardashians live on.
> No sense at all.



I just noticed that Discovery is airing new episodes, and that this is the last season. What a shame.. 

Perhaps Adam and Jamie are ready to move on to other projects? Maybe, but I'm not. 

any info on why the show is ending??


----------



## orbital (Jan 25, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> The first show mentioned in the first post of the thread - and the first episode of the series return aired tonight! Mulder and Scully are back, whoooo!



+

Great line in the return.. *"Area-51 was just a smokescreen.."*


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 25, 2016)

Kestrel said:


> Now you've got me interested, I've gotten a recommendation for that show previously.
> You might like 'Danger UXB' as it was a related recommendation - which I can quite certainly vouch for. :thumbsup:


Thanks, I'll check it out. 👌🏻


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 25, 2016)

The Munsters


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 25, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> The first show mentioned in the first post of the thread - and the first episode of the series return aired tonight! Mulder and Scully are back, whoooo!



......... Ah, it was terrible .......

~ Chance


----------



## kj2 (Jan 30, 2016)

Becker. Always complaining about something, but at the end, he's there for the people/patients who need him


----------



## psychbeat (Jan 30, 2016)

Haven't read the whole thread!

Hmmm .. with the return of:
Twin Peaks
Deadwood 
& X Files 
I'm left with longing for new seasons of 
Firefly
The Wire
& some kind of cheesy Star Trek spinoff.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 30, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Becker. Always complaining about something, but at the end, he's there for the people/patients who need him



Oh! I remember "Becker."

One episode in particular.... It was one of the shows on the air that was in full swing during 9/11 and afterwards. I specifically remember the tribute episode they did. I think quite a few shows had those episodes. I recall that "Becker" had one of the better ones. Nothing over the top. (I hated the one done by the TV show "Third Watch.") It was respectful, thoughtful, and done with decency; without making Becker act in a way that was out of Left Field from his character's normal ways of behaving. 

I don't think most audiences got the show. I think they were expecting Sam Malone in a doctor's outfit.


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 30, 2016)

Oh yeah; "2150 bye". Matthews must have been shot in the left arm 4-5 times and always made 50 yard shots with his snub nose revolver 



saypat said:


> Highway Patrol



A couple more from that era that I grew up with:
Combat with Vic Morrow
The Invaders with Roy Thinnes.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 30, 2016)

*What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re...*



Steve K said:


> Perhaps Adam and Jamie are ready to move on to other projects? Maybe, but I'm not.



They've had a long run, longer than most shows of their nature. Will be sad when they end. Maybe they'll move on to a U.S. Version of scrap heap challenge, well a more successful one


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re...*

I'd love to see The Unit brought back.

The show went against PC. Too realistic with everything going on in the Middle East.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: What's a canceled tv show you wish they'd bring back, even if it was just re...*



NoNotAgain said:


> I'd love to see The Unit brought back.
> 
> The show went against PC. Too realistic with everything going on in the Middle East.



Towards the end, I hated it. Got the impression that these guys were very patriotic.... And would do some sick, twisted, over-the-top things to anyone and anything; literally. A horrendous example of ends justifying the means, no matter what.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 3, 2016)

saypat said:


> Highway Patrol


With Broderick Crawford?


----------



## orbital (Aug 5, 2019)

+

_*Modern Marvels*_ 

There needs to be a reboot on the classic historic/informative program
___________________________________________________________


Modern Marvels 2.0

episode #1 Two hour _Best-of_
episode #2 Optics
episode #3 Metallurgy 
ect..
ect..:huh:


----------



## AndyF (Aug 5, 2019)

Good choice on Modern Marvels.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 5, 2019)

Lancelot Link Secret Chimp.


----------



## kelmo (Aug 5, 2019)

UFO and Space 1999!


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 5, 2019)

kelmo said:


> UFO and Space 1999!



I have both on dvd. I think I’m going to watch this weekend!


----------



## AndyF (Aug 5, 2019)

kelmo said:


> UFO and Space 1999!



Excellent [emoji106]


----------



## AndyF (Aug 5, 2019)

Northern Exposure


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 5, 2019)

I'd love to see Frasier come back. David Hyde Pierce stole every scene..... such a wonderful actor! But no. The powers that be decided 90210 was worthy.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 5, 2019)

Kelsey Grammer is working on putting Frazier back on the air. If I recall he was in Ireland or other Euro country trying to make it happen. 

I liked the quirky Northern Exposure too. My brother was a big fan of UFO.


----------



## LedTed (Aug 5, 2019)

Simon & Simon


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 5, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Kelsey Grammer is working on putting Frazier back on the air. If I recall he was in Ireland or other Euro country trying to make it happen.
> 
> I liked the quirky Northern Exposure too. My brother was a big fan of UFO.



The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I have been enjoying an episode or two every night for a few weeks. Commercial free on Netflix. I'd love to have it start-up again, not reruns. 

Speaking of quirky, Ally McBeal hit that nail clean on the head. The problem for me was when they finally introduced a character worth caring about (Larry Paul played by Robert Downey Jr.) the show was canceled. I enjoyed watching the show, but the people being portrayed were not worth caring about. At least, that's the way I remembered it.


----------



## orbital (Aug 6, 2019)

+


*ALIAS*


If Jennifer Garner was giving me a _special training_ choke hold, I wouldn't fight it


yes


----------



## PartyPete (Aug 7, 2019)

X files. I watched some of the new episodes and they were good. I wish they would just do another 2 or 3 seasons and neatly wrap it up. 

It's kind of sacrilege but I'd love another season of Breaking Bad. It was really one of those rare series that was perfect start to finish and sometimes it's best to leave well enough alone....but man, I'd love one last season nonetheless.


----------



## mightysparrow (Aug 7, 2019)

I remember seeing a few episodes of UFO and being very impressed. What they didn't show on screen was more frightening than what they did show. Aside from that show:

1) Run For Your Life (addressed death in a realistic way)
2) Kung Fu (philosophical insight that was contrary to almost everything else on television then and now)


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 7, 2019)

Brisco County Jr.


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 7, 2019)

Life On Mars


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 7, 2019)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> _*Modern Marvels*_
> 
> ...



They have it on Quest (over the air here)


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 7, 2019)

A lot of the over the air channels have reruns of shows that I watch instead of all these fakeality and contest shows that pay the contestants nothing compared to the judges who get millions. I would love to see a new Hogan's Heroes but trying to match the sparkle of the original (dead now) actors would be problematic.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 7, 2019)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I would love to see a new Hogan's Heroes but trying to match the sparkle of the original (dead now) actors would be problematic.



You didn't see _Auto Focus_?


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 8, 2019)

Honestly, I just can't believe that "The Walking Dead" _in its current state_ is still on the air going into a decade, but a realistic Post-Apocalypse show like "Revolution" survived from 2012-2014. Or about a season and a half I believe it was. No zombies coming back from the dead. No moronic fantasies like turning a .44 magnum brass casing with a rim, into a rim-less .9mm parabellum. (I don't care how smart you are or how experienced you are at handloading, that's NOT happening.) But also, no power! Let's see how fast modern society crumbles without the pacifier of electricity. Turns out, pretty fast! 

A show that creative, fascinating and realistic.... Obviously no one is going to do it justice in 1*.*5 seasons.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 8, 2019)

my name is earl raiseing hope


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 8, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> You didn't see _Auto Focus_?



Nope..... probably was blurry that day


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 8, 2019)

Eh, they'd probably screw up Hogans Heros trying to keep it all PC like.

Wouldn't hurt my feelings to see them bring back Hell on Wheels.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 8, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Eh, they'd probably screw up Hogans Heros trying to keep it all PC like.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt my feelings to see them bring back Hell on Wheels.


Probably so, I pretty much quit watching tv shows because of the correctness, propagandizing, and them moving shows around to different times and nights plus stormy weather preempting shows making it almost impossible to record on my DVR so I can watch them when I have time to. I've seen a lot of TV shows make it to over the air TV channels here with Antenna TV, Grit, GetTV, H&I, METV, LAFF, Comet, and a few other channels shows I never thought I would see again are on like Andromeda, McHale's Navy, etc. 
The one thing that is missing is cartoon series on TV channels from the past as they changed the rules on E/T programming such that cetain types of programming reward the stations with more commercial time than kids cartoons do.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 8, 2019)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Nope..... probably was blurry that day



It's the story of _Hogan's Heroes_ lead actor Bob Crane; fun fact - he was one of the first people in the US to own and use a VHS camcorder. Guess what he did with it..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 8, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> It's the story of _Hogan's Heroes_ lead actor Bob Crane; fun fact - he was one of the first people in the US to own and use a VHS camcorder. Guess what he did with it..



HOLD UP there Big Boy! :tsk:

We now return to family-friendly content.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 8, 2019)

How bout some more Stargate Universe and Firefly?


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 8, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> HOLD UP there Big Boy! :tsk:
> 
> We now return to family-friendly content.



And wait until you find out what happened to Mr. Crane..

But speaking of family-friendly, it turns out that Hulu's catalog of _Little House on the Prairie_ is gorgeously remastered from the original film, so you can now see the 70's series in HD.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 9, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> It's the story of _Hogan's Heroes_ lead actor Bob Crane; fun fact - he was one of the first people in the US to own and use a VHS camcorder. Guess what he did with it..



He filmed tea parties hosted by church ladies. Isn't that nice?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 9, 2019)

Mr Crane sure coulda used that vhs rig that fateful morning in that fateful alley as kharma caught up with him and ran him over, backed up and ran over him again for good measure. 

If you ever see his biography movie you'll see he didn't an honorable bone in his body. Hell 30 minutes in I wanted to beat the crap out of the guy. 

The guys who played Shultz and Klink had very different lives prior to Hogans Heroes. 

I liked Night Court back in the day.


----------



## LGT (Aug 9, 2019)

Get Smart. Absolutely hilarious. The cone of silence, “missed by that much”. That show was funny.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 9, 2019)

LGT said:


> Get Smart. Absolutely hilarious. The cone of silence, “missed by that much”. That show was funny.


 
"That's the second-largest ________ I've ever seen." No matter what it was, it was always the second-largest Max had ever seen.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 9, 2019)

LGT said:


> Get Smart. Absolutely hilarious. The cone of silence, “missed by that much”. That show was funny.



They revived the series in 1995 for a season, I have it on DVD, about 7 episodes.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 9, 2019)

The oooole hidden bomb in the brief case handle trick.…

"Freeze, you're under arrest"
"who says?"
"right now you're surrounded by 342 Control agents"
"I don't believe you"
"Would believe 3 little old ladies and a dachsund?"

Or
"did you get all that Max?"
"no"
"what part did you not understand?"
"the part after here's the plan"

Eh, the movie was ok, but the tv show was great. I did like it when that one guy stapled a memo onto the forehead of the other guy.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 10, 2019)

I loved that show. The shoe phone, the constantly malfunctioning cone of silence, the recurring "missed it by _that_ much" gag. Steve Carrell did a good job in the movie but he didn't quite capture the essence of Don Adams' character.


----------



## orbital (Sep 2, 2020)

+
*
NIKITA *

tv series on CW, ran for about 3 years, always a good watch.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Sep 3, 2020)

`Wynonna Earp` and `Lost Girl`.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 3, 2020)

drew carey.. raiseing hope.... my name is earl... myth busters .todd and the book of pure evil


----------



## dotCPF (Sep 3, 2020)

Freaks and Geeks, the original Whose Line is it Anyways?, the original trio Top Gear, LivePD. Rome was a great show too. 

Remember good educational shows on Discovery, Animal Planet, and History Channel? A little before they were all WWII (which I didn't necessarily dislike either....) in the late 90s/ early 00s.

Man if we didn't lose Steve Irwin every single one of his shows was amazing for me. There wasn't a series or show that I missed of his. I still remember the day he passed.


----------



## Empath (Sep 3, 2020)

"Everybody Loves Raymond" , or did I mention that before? It seems like something to have on in the background while I'm working on other things in the foreground.


----------



## tech25 (Sep 3, 2020)

Life with Damian Lewis.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## raggie33 (Sep 3, 2020)

Empath said:


> "Everybody Loves Raymond" , or did I mention that before? It seems like something to have on in the background while I'm working on other things in the foreground.



i never realy was a fan of that one. that big dude freaked me out


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 4, 2020)

MacGyver


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 2, 2020)

Home improvement. Just imagine an episode where Tim becomes a flashaholic and temporarily blinds Al


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah, "more power" 
Tim's Binford XK2400 flashlight catches the curtain on fire behind him. Al gets blinded while trying to extinguish the fire………

Bring back "The Shield". I'd like to see how life turned out for Vic Mackie. Did he off himself later? Did he weasel out of the iron clad contract with the gubment? Did he successfully recruit a bunch of geeks and nerds to take down computer hackers while pocketing vast amounts of illegal cash? What?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2020)

More I think about it, the more i'd like to see a return of *"The Bionic Woman."*

Those episodes involving the Fembots were some of the best ever written for any TV show in which action sequences are a part of the series.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm now watching the greatest american hero for the first time it's pretty good


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 7, 2020)

Raggie33, that's a good show. Back in the day I never watched it that much because I was a teen and I stayed outside a lot with other interests.
Hey, do y'all remember that goofy show called police squad?


----------



## orbital (Oct 22, 2021)

+

Alienist

If you haven't seen Season 1, do!!
You really get transported to late 1800s' New York.

...sharp/dark/edge/complex


----------



## chip100t (Oct 22, 2021)

I would love them to bring back only fools and horses but the writer and several of the actors are no longer with us.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 23, 2021)

Have Gun Will Travel


----------



## orbital (Oct 11, 2022)

+


Robert Zemeckis who produced (Back to the Future, Forest Gump, Cast Away)
also did *Project Blue Book *for A&E Studios

It really takes you back to the 50s' for a great rendition of a real US project.
_
Seasons 1 & 2_


----------



## 3_gun (Oct 11, 2022)

Warehouse 13 .. best line; "who wouldn't want to live forever .. you might see the Browns win a Super Bowl." Sadly forever might not be long enough


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 12, 2022)

3_gun said:


> Warehouse 13 .. best line; "who wouldn't want to live forever .. you might see the Browns win a Super Bowl." Sadly forever might not be long enough


I remember that show! Sooo underrated!


----------



## mickb (Oct 12, 2022)

Monkey Magic.


----------



## DRW (Oct 12, 2022)

Bay Watch, maybe someone already threw this on the table.

Or

The Red Green Show.


----------



## fulee9999 (Oct 12, 2022)

DRW said:


> Bay Watch, maybe someone already threw this on the table.



with the Hoff and Pamela Anderson?

my choices to bring back would be:
- Knight Rider
- MacGyver
- X-Files
- What would you do
- To catch a predator
- Magnum P.I.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Oct 12, 2022)

DRW said:


> The Red Green Show.


Duct tape forever!


----------



## JayHawk (Oct 12, 2022)

China Beach


----------



## desert.snake (Oct 12, 2022)

Benny Hill show


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 12, 2022)

JayHawk said:


> China Beach


Yes!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 12, 2022)

desert.snake said:


> Benny Hill show
> View attachment 33216


 
British Perv ..... I loved him. Now I've got the theme music stuck in my brain's ear. Thanks a lot. 😁


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2022)

desert.snake said:


> Benny Hill show
> View attachment 33216


Definitely. Certainly a bit bawdy. But fun-loving. It's interesting how all of the girls loved him and had only good things to say about him. He only pretended to be pervy. Sue Upton once mentioned how he came by for a visit. Her little daughter knew he was famous. There was some sort of Meet & Greet at her school. So she asked if he could attend. Thing is, the event was for the very next day, and at early in the morning. Upton told her daughter that Uncle Benny works very hard and would be too tired to attend. But he just told the little girl not to worry about it.

He showed up the very next day, and impressed everyone. Apparently he also spoke French very well. Sad how his life ended and the details of what took place afterwards. But, not going to concentrate on that.

Ironically, something like the Benny Hill show would be considered far too tame for audiences today.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2022)

So, Quantum Leap is coming back as a reboot.
Unfortunately it looks like it'll have a very political slant to it.
Some films are better off without sequels.
Some shows are better off enjoyed in syndication as re-runs.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 13, 2022)

DRW said:


> Bay Watch, maybe someone already threw this on the table.
> 
> Or
> 
> The Red Green Show.


+1 on the Red Green show. Keep yer stick on the ice.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 13, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> British Perv ..... I loved him. Now I've got the theme music stuck in my brain's ear. Thanks a lot. 😁


 
For the record - I was only joking about the character he played on the show. I have no knowledge of his personal life and plan on keeping it that way. He always made me laugh.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 13, 2022)

Monocrom said:


> So, Quantum Leap is coming back as a reboot.
> Unfortunately it looks like it'll have a very political slant to it.
> Some films are better off without sequels.
> Some shows are better off enjoyed in syndication as re-runs.


The original had a political bent to it as well in a sort of right vs wrong kinda way where the good guy wore a white hat so-to-speak. 

I just want to watch tv without somebody trying to brainwash me that meat is murder while I'm eating a turkey on wheat club sandwich or pepsi is better than coke as I prefer RC over both of those anyway


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 13, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> For the record - I was only joking about the character he played on the show. I have no knowledge of his personal life and plan on keeping it that way. He always made me laugh.


I liked the scene where he was vaccinating men and women. The men came out from behind the curtain rubbing their arm. The women their tucas. lol


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> The original had a political bent to it as well in a sort of right vs wrong kinda way where the good guy wore a white hat so-to-speak.


Admittedly there were a few White Hat issues with Sam and his belief system. Though thankfully, they were kept at a minimum on the show. 

About the only episode I didn't like was that Three-Parter that to this day has me scratching my head as to why they made it. It was creative how all three episodes tied into each other. But the last one was not only horribly weak, but Sam failed miserably in saving a little girl whose life only got worse during her lifetime because he was busy saving others. And in the end, he didn't care about her life at all. At one point in time ****Spoiler Alert*** *leaping out of a body (thus saving himself) while a burning room falls on top of him. Unfortunately, when he leaps out, the person in the waiting room whose in his body, leaps back in. That victim who burned to death horribly was the girl's father.


----------

